
Uber CEO: ride hailing will be eclipsed by scooters, bikes and even flying taxis - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/06/uber-ceo-ride-hailing-will-be-eclipsed-by-scooters-bikes-and-even-flying-taxis/
======
jasonkostempski
Scooters an bikes are right out for those of us not living in always-sunny
California and anyone with a family. And if none of it can be done
anonymously, it's a nightmare for privacy advocates. I'm sure at least some of
the audience fits into one or more of those categories. Personally owned cars
are going to be a thing for quite a while.

